# adsl-start problem after emerge

## natit

Hi:)

Here is my problem:

I am using gentoo 2004.3 release and everything used to work fine untill i performed an emerge --sync / emerge world last week.

Now adsl-start doesn't work anymore (time out).

I am using an adsl ethernet modem (my network card uses realtek drivers) and my kernel is a 2.4.xx configured with genkernel.

I don't really understand why it doesn't work anymore since the emerge seemed to work fine and I didn't changed anything else. When i ran etc-update after the ermege I didn't notice any of the configuration files I had changed.

I tried to reconfigure my adsl connection with adsl-setup and it seemed to work fine but it didn't solve my problem (adsl-start still timed out). I checked my login/password in etc/chap-secrets and /etc/pap-secrets and they're alright.

The only difference I noticed after the emerge is that net-setup eth0 doesn't work anymore (the net-setup command

wasn't found).

My ifconfig seems to be alright :

IFCONFIG: 

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:45:4F:BD  

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:fcff:fe45:4fbd/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:378 (378.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:280 (280.0 b)  TX bytes:280 (280.0 b)

```

Here is what adsl-connect says when i try to use it:

```

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 16: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 17: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 18: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 20: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 21: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 22: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 25: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 26: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 29: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 32: ipchains: command not found

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4148: Input/output error

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4152: Input/output error

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4160: Input/output error

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4164: Input/output error

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

CHAP authentication failed: Unable to authenticate

Connection terminated.

```

It seems there is an error in my adsl-connect file however i can't figure where this error could be. (I don't know what ipchains is). Here is my adsl-connect file if it can help:

```

#!/bin/sh

# Generated automatically from adsl-connect.in by configure.

#***********************************************************************

#

# adsl-connect

#

# Shell script to connect to an ADSL provider using PPPoE

#

# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.

#

# $Id: adsl-connect.in,v 1.23 2002/04/09 17:28:39 dfs Exp $

#

# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General

# Public License.

#

# LIC: GPL

#

# Usage: adsl-connect [config_file]

#        adsl-connect interface user [config_file]

# Second form overrides USER and ETH from config file.

# If config_file is omitted, defaults to /etc//ppp/pppoe.conf

#

#***********************************************************************

# From AUTOCONF

prefix=/usr

exec_prefix=${prefix}

localstatedir=/var

# Paths to programs

IFCONFIG=/sbin/ifconfig

PPPD=/usr/sbin/pppd

SETSID=/usr/bin/setsid

PPPOE=${exec_prefix}/sbin/pppoe

LOGGER="/usr/bin/logger -t `basename $0`"

# Set to "C" locale so we can parse messages from commands

LANG=C

export LANG

# Must be root

if test "`/bin/id -u`" != 0 ; then

    echo "$0: You must be root to run this script" >& 2

    exit 1

fi

if test "$SETSID" != "" -a ! -x "$SETSID"; then

    SETSID=""

fi

CONFIG=/etc//ppp/pppoe.conf

USER=""

ETH=""

# Sort out command-line arguments

case "$#" in

    1)

    CONFIG="$1"

    ;;

    3)

    CONFIG="$3"

    ;;

esac

# In Gentoo, CONFIG is a named pipe when adsl is started by the

# network scripts.  Testing -r is allowed; testing -f is not.

if test ! -r "$CONFIG" ; then

    echo "$0: Cannot read configuration file '$CONFIG'" >& 2

    exit 1

fi

# Read the named pipe (/dev/fd/foo) into a variable so we can use it

# again later (since reading once from the pipe will exhaust it)

CONFREAD=$(<$CONFIG)

eval "$CONFREAD"

PPPOE_PIDFILE="$PIDFILE.pppoe"

PPPD_PIDFILE="$PIDFILE.pppd"

# Check for command-line overriding of ETH and USER

case "$#" in

    2|3)

    ETH="$1"

    USER="$2"

    ;;

esac

# Check that config file is sane

if test "$USER" = "" ; then

    echo "$0: Check '$CONFIG' -- no setting for USER" >& 2

    exit 1

fi

if test "$ETH" = "" ; then

    echo "$0: Check '$CONFIG' -- no setting for ETH" >& 2

    exit 1

fi

PPPD_PID=0

# Catch common error

if test "$DEBUG" = "1" ; then

    echo "*** If you want to use DEBUG, invoke adsl-start, not adsl-connect."

    exit 1

fi

if test "$DEBUG" != "" ; then

    if test "$LINUX_PLUGIN" != "" ; then

   echo "Cannot use DEBUG mode and LINUX_PLUGIN at the same time."

   echo "Kernel-mode PPPoE is experimental and unsupported."

   exit 1

    fi

    echo "* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both" >> $DEBUG

    echo "ETH=$ETH; USER=$USER" >> $DEBUG

    echo "---------------------------------------------" >> $DEBUG

fi

# MTU of Ethernet card attached to modem MUST be 1500.  This apparently

# fails on some *BSD's, so we'll only do it under Linux

if test `uname -s` = Linux ; then

    $IFCONFIG $ETH up mtu 1500

    # For 2.4 kernels.  Will fail on 2.2.x, but who cares?

    modprobe ppp_generic > /dev/null 2>&1

    modprobe ppp_async > /dev/null 2>&1

    modprobe ppp_synctty > /dev/null 2>&1

    if test -n "$LINUX_PLUGIN" ; then

   modprobe pppox > /dev/null 2>&1

   modprobe pppoe > /dev/null 2>&1

    fi

fi

if test "$SYNCHRONOUS" = "yes" ; then

    PPPOE_SYNC=-s

    PPPD_SYNC=sync

   # Increase the chances of it working on Linux...

    if test `uname -s` = Linux ; then

   modprobe n_hdlc > /dev/null 2>&1

    fi

else

    PPPOE_SYNC=""

    PPPD_SYNC=""

fi

if test -n "$ACNAME" ; then

    ACNAME="-C $ACNAME"

fi

if test -n "$SERVICENAME" ; then

    SERVICENAMEOPT="-S $SERVICENAME"

else

    SERVICENAMEOPT=""

fi

if test "$CLAMPMSS" = "no" ; then

    CLAMPMSS=""

else

    CLAMPMSS="-m $CLAMPMSS"

fi

# If DNSTYPE is SERVER, we must use "usepeerdns" option to pppd.

if test "$DNSTYPE" = "SERVER" ; then

    PEERDNS=yes

    USEPEERDNS=yes

fi

if test "$PEERDNS" = "yes" ; then

    PEERDNS="usepeerdns"

else

    PEERDNS=""

fi

# Backward config file compatibility -- PEERDNS used to be USEPEERDNS

if test "$USEPEERDNS" = "yes" ; then

    PEERDNS="usepeerdns"

fi

if test "$USEPEERDNS" = "no" ; then

    PEERDNS=""

fi

# Backward config file compatibility

if test "$DEMAND" = "" ; then

    DEMAND=no

fi

if test "$DEMAND" = "no" ; then

    DEMAND=""

else

    DEMAND="demand persist idle $DEMAND 10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113 ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local connect true noipdefault ktune"

fi

case "$FIREWALL" in

    STANDALONE)

    . /etc/ppp/firewall-standalone

    ;;

    MASQUERADE)

    . /etc/ppp/firewall-masq

    ;;

esac

# If we're using kernel-mode PPPoE on Linux...

if test "$LINUX_PLUGIN" != "" ; then

    PLUGIN_OPTS="plugin $LINUX_PLUGIN"

    if test -n "$SERVICENAME" ; then

   PLUGIN_OPTS="$PLUGIN_OPTS rp_pppoe_service $SERVICENAME"

    fi

    # Interface name MUST BE LAST!!

    PLUGIN_OPTS="$PLUGIN_OPTS $ETH"

    modprobe pppoe > /dev/null 2>&1

fi

if test "$DEFAULTROUTE" != "no" ; then

    DEFAULTROUTE="defaultroute"

else

    DEFAULTROUTE=""

fi

# Standard PPP options we always use

PPP_STD_OPTIONS="$PLUGIN_OPTS noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap $DEFAULTROUTE hide-password nodetach $PEERDNS mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user $USER lcp-echo-interval $LCP_INTERVAL lcp-echo-failure $LCP_FAILURE $PPPD_EXTRA"

# Jigger DNS if required...

if test "$DNSTYPE" = "SERVER" ; then

    # Sorry, dude...

    rm -f /etc/resolv.conf

    ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf

elif test "$DNSTYPE" = "SPECIFY" ; then

    # Sorry, dude...

    rm -f /etc/resolv.conf

    echo "nameserver $DNS1" > /etc/resolv.conf

    if test -n "$DNS2" ; then

   echo "nameserver $DNS2" >> /etc/resolv.conf

    fi

fi

# PPPoE invocation

PPPOE_CMD="$PPPOE -p $PPPOE_PIDFILE -I $ETH -T $PPPOE_TIMEOUT -U $PPPOE_SYNC $CLAMPMSS $ACNAME $SERVICENAMEOPT $PPPOE_EXTRA"

if test "$DEBUG" != "" ; then

    if test "$DEMAND" != "" ; then

   echo "(Turning off DEMAND for debugging purposes)"

   DEMAND=""

    fi

    echo "* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke" >> $DEBUG

    echo "pppd invocation" >> $DEBUG

    echo "$SETSID $PPPD pty '$PPPOE_CMD' $PPP_STD_OPTIONS $PPPD_SYNC debug" >> $DEBUG

    echo "---------------------------------------------" >> $DEBUG

    $SETSID $PPPD pty "$PPPOE_CMD -D $DEBUG-0" \

   $PPP_STD_OPTIONS \

   $PPPD_SYNC \

   debug >> $DEBUG 2>&1

    echo "---------------------------------------------" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* The following section is an extract from your log." >> $DEBUG

    echo "* Look for error messages from pppd, such as" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* etc." >> $DEBUG

    if test -f "/var/log/messages" ; then

   echo "Extract from /var/log/messages" >> $DEBUG

   grep 'ppp' /var/log/messages | tail -150 >> $DEBUG

    elif test -f "/var/adm/messages"; then

   echo "Extract from /var/adm/messages" >> $DEBUG

   grep 'ppp' /var/adm/messages | tail -150 >> $DEBUG

    else

        echo "Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages" >> $DEBUG

    fi

    date >> $DEBUG

    echo "---------------------------------------------" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* The following section is a dump of the packets" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in" >> $DEBUG

    echo "* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails," >> $DEBUG

    echo "* try using pppoe-sniff." >> $DEBUG

    echo "rp-pppoe debugging dump" >> $DEBUG

    cat $DEBUG-0 >> $DEBUG

    rm -f $DEBUG-0

    for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ; do

   echo ""

   echo ""

   echo ""

    done

    echo "*** Finished debugging run.  Please review the file"

    echo "*** '$DEBUG' and try to"

    echo "*** figure out what is going on."

    echo "***"

    echo "*** Unfortunately, we can NO LONGER accept debugging"

    echo "*** output for analysis.  Please do not send this to"

    echo "*** Roaring Penguin; it is too time-consuming for"

    echo "*** us to deal with all the analyses we have been sent."

    exit 0

fi

echo $$ > $PIDFILE

while [ true ] ; do

    if test "$OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND" != "" ; then

   $SETSID $OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND &

   echo "$!" > $PPPD_PIDFILE

    elif test "$LINUX_PLUGIN" != "" ; then

   $SETSID $PPPD $PPP_STD_OPTIONS $DEMAND &

   echo "$!" > $PPPD_PIDFILE

    else

   $SETSID $PPPD pty "$PPPOE_CMD" \

       $PPP_STD_OPTIONS \

       $DEMAND \

       $PPPD_SYNC &

   echo "$!" > $PPPD_PIDFILE

    fi

    wait

    if test "$RETRY_ON_FAILURE" = "no" ; then

   exit

    fi

    # Run /etc/ppp/adsl-lost if it exists

    test -x /etc/ppp/adsl-lost && /etc/ppp/adsl-lost

    # Re-establish the connection

    $LOGGER -p daemon.notice \

        "ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection."

    # Wait a bit in case a problem causes tons of log messages :-)

    sleep 5

done

```

Thanks for reading all that! The solution to my problem is probably pretty simple but I can't figure out what it is:(.

I hope someone here can help me:)

----------

## Cintra

which version of rp-pppoe are you using? 

I'm using 3.5-r2 and ppp 2.4.2-r10 with no problems

I did have problems with newer versions though..

Mvh

Edit: I see that 3.5-r2 is no longer available tho'

I would suggest a re-emerge of ppp. there isn't much else.

If that doesn't work, try turning off your modem power for 5 minutes.

----------

## natit

I am using rp-pppoe -r7 version. I tried to re-emerge it but it didn't solve my problem. I also tried to plug off the modem and then replug it on but didn't do anything either. 

I also noticed that adsl-status printed an error message :

```

adsl-status: Link is attached to ppp0, but ppp0 is down

```

I don't know if it can help.

Thanks:)

----------

## Cintra

but did you re-emerge ppp as well as rp-pppoe?

there is an alternative btw, which I have installed in addition to rp-pppoe, and that is 'kdsl'

try ppp first tho'

mvh

edit: btw, your first ifconfig post was ok ..but for the fact that ppp0 was missing.

what does ifconfig show after you run adsl-start?

another thing I would suggest is adding 'knemo' to show your connection status

----------

## natit

I just reemerged ppp as well but I still have the same problem.

EDIT: In fact there seems to be a difference between the 2 ifconfig.

Here is what ifconfig shows after i called adsl-start:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:45:4F:BD  

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:fcff:fe45:4fbd/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:59 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3648 (3.5 Kb)  TX bytes:3882 (3.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:280 (280.0 b)  TX bytes:280 (280.0 b)

```

Thanks for the help:)

----------

## Cintra

something I didn't notice before, but your ifconfig would appear to be running ipv6.. does that ring bells with you?

what does lsmod show? 

and could you check your .config file in /usr/src/linux to see whether 

```
CONFIG_IPV6 is not set
```

 ?

mvh

Edit: something else for you to check in /etc/modules.conf. according to ipv6 howto at 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/systemcheck-kernel.html#AEN767

 *Quote:*   

> Its possible to automatically load the IPv6 module on demand. You only have to add following line in the configuration file of the kernel module loader /etc/modules.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> alias net-pf-10 ipv6  # automatically load IPv6 module on demand
> ...

 

----------

## natit

Well I didn't intend to run ipv6. However my .config file seems to say that it is on. (I think I remember that file was changed during the etc-update, not completely sure though).

.config file:

```

# IPVS scheduler

# IPVS application helper

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

```

Here is what lsmod shows:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

vfat                    9644   1  (autoclean)

fat                    32216   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

sg                     31356   0  (autoclean) (unused)

st                     27256   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 14616   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 11788   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               88164   4  (autoclean) [sg st sr_mod sd_mod]

parport_pc             24712   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7240   0  (autoclean)

parport                23432   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

emu10k1                59500   0  (unused)

sound                  54824   0  [emu10k1]

emu10k1-gp              1320   0  (unused)

gameport                1388   0  [emu10k1-gp]

8139too                14824   1 

mii                     2240   0  [8139too]

via82cxxx_audio        18812   0  (unused)

ac97_codec             11668   0  [emu10k1 via82cxxx_audio]

soundcore               3588   9  [emu10k1 sound via82cxxx_audio]

nvidia               3206808   0  (unused)

input                   3264   0  (unused)

uhci                   25276   0  (unused)

usbcore                58188   1  [uhci]

```

Is there something wrong in it? (It seems there are many unused modules loaded but that's probably because i used genkernel).

Could it be possible that my network card module (I don't know how it is called) was loaded before the emerge and no more loaded now?

----------

## Cintra

No your 8139 card seems to be loaded ok. 

I would say you need to prevent ipv6 from loading. 

I'm not sure of this but the easiest way may be simply to edit /etc/modules.conf and remove the hash at the beginning of the following line and reboot:

```
# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6
```

there might be a way of avoiding the reboot, but...  :Wink: 

----------

## natit

Well I edited /etc/modules.d/aliases and removed the comment before the line you mentionned. I rebooted and then I checked /etc/modules.conf and it was still uncomented so I assume IPv6 is no more loaded. However it didn't solve the problem:/

It seems that my adsl-status message changed, here is the new one:

```

adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/-adsl.pid.pppoe)

```

My ifconfig doesn't seem to have changed much however.

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:45:4F:BD  

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:fcff:fe45:4fbd/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8512 (8.3 Kb)  TX bytes:8610 (8.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:280 (280.0 b)  TX bytes:280 (280.0 b)

```

----------

## Cintra

No I'm afraid the simplest possibility didn't succeed by the look of your ifconfig results..

I need to think about this a bit.. 

one thing you might check in .config is whether your ppp setup looks something like this:

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m
```

mvh

----------

## Cintra

You mention in your first post having recently done an emerge world. 

It would be useful to have a list of the apps you emerged then..

There's a smart little app called 'genlop' which you can emerge. 

Then if you run 'genlop -lu' it'll quickly list the recent emerges & unmerges. 

That list might give us an idea of what changed and where to look.. could you do that?

mvh

----------

## Cintra

Another bit of info to collect, to prove whether or not ipv6 is running, pls do 

```

# cd /proc/net/

# ls -la
```

and lets see the list

----------

## natit

About the .config file, the first line is different from what you write:

```

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

```

I'm going to try to emerge  genlop now.

----------

## Cintra

I think I know why removing the hash (#) from

```

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6
```

 didn't work..

because you have 

```

CONFIG_IPV6=y

```

i.e you are using the built-in ipv6 not an ipv6 module...

Unless someone else can confirm that having ipv6 set doesn't matter, I think you'll need to re-compile the kernel with ipv6 'not set'.

----------

## Cintra

 *natit wrote:*   

> About the .config file, the first line is different from what you write:
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_PPP=m
> ...

 

OK I don't think that matters too much, but I would expect to have seen a bunch of ppp in your lsmod

mvh

----------

## natit

here is the result of cd /proc/net ; ls -la

```

[00mtotal 0

dr-xr-xr-x   3 root root 0 Mar 30 18:39 [01;34m.[00m

dr-xr-xr-x  49 root root 0 Mar 30 18:37 [01;34m..[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00manycast6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00marp[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mdev[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mdev_mcast[00m

dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [01;34mdrivers[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mif_inet6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00migmp[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00migmp6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mip6_flowlabel[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mipv6_route[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mmcfilter[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mmcfilter6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mnetlink[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mnetstat[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mpacket[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mpsched[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mraw[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mraw6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mroute[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mrt6_stats[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mrt_acct[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mrt_cache[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mrt_cache_stat[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00msnmp[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00msnmp6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00msockstat[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00msockstat6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00msoftnet_stat[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mtcp[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mtcp6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mtr_rif[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mudp[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mudp6[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00munix[00m

-r--r--r--   1 root root 0 Mar 30 18:40 [00mwireless[00m

[m

```

It seems that file didn't like being copied from linux to windows and then pasted from wordpad really well but there are some named with ipv6 in it so it  looks like it's not unloaded yet.

If IPv6 is built-in the kernel I use then I guess that's normal. But the strange thing is it worked fine before the emerge and I don't think emerge can recompile my kernel? Then why did it work before with IPv6 activated and not anymore now?

----------

## Cintra

what happens when you run 

```
/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start
```

----------

## natit

Here is the result of genlop -lu :

```

[0m     Tue Mar 22 21:33:05 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r15

[0m     Tue Mar 22 21:33:06 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.19

[0m     Tue Mar 22 21:41:06 2005 <<<[1;31m net-www/mozilla-1.7.3

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:10:09 2005 <<<[1;31m app-editors/emacs-21.3-r3

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:10:10 2005 >>>[1;32m app-editors/emacs-21.4

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:46:39 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:46:39 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:47:11 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r10

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:47:11 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r11

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:49:08 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:49:09 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/texinfo-4.8

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:49:57 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-process/procps-3.2.4-r2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:49:58 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-process/procps-3.2.4-r3

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:51:28 2005 <<<[1;31m net-misc/wget-1.9-r2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:51:29 2005 >>>[1;32m net-misc/wget-1.9.1-r3

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:53:48 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:59:33 2005 <<<[1;31m app-editors/gvim-6.3-r2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 22:59:34 2005 >>>[1;32m app-editors/gvim-6.3-r4

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:02:43 2005 <<<[1;31m net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:02:43 2005 >>>[1;32m net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:04:47 2005 <<<[1;31m app-arch/tar-1.14

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:04:48 2005 >>>[1;32m app-arch/tar-1.15.1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:05:44 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:05:44 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:06:08 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:06:08 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:15:37 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/gal-2.2.3

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:15:38 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/gal-2.2.4

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:18:03 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/librsvg-2.8.1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:18:04 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/librsvg-2.8.1-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:22:14 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:22:14 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:24:35 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:24:36 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:35:49 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8.1.1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:35:49 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8.2

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:39:54 2005 <<<[1;31m dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9-r1

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:39:54 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.12

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:47:06 2005 <<<[1;31m media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.7

[0m     Tue Mar 22 23:47:06 2005 >>>[1;32m media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.8

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:03:43 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:03:43 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.3

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:05:10 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.8.0

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:05:10 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.8.1-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:06:18 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/zenity-2.8.1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:06:19 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/zenity-2.8.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:09:48 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/libgtop-2.8.1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:09:49 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/libgtop-2.8.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:11:42 2005 <<<[1;31m net-misc/vino-2.8.0.1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:11:43 2005 >>>[1;32m net-misc/vino-2.8.1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:18:18 2005 <<<[1;31m dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.15-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 00:18:19 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.16

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:15:24 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:15:24 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.5

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:24:00 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.3

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:24:00 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:36:18 2005 <<<[1;31m media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:36:18 2005 >>>[1;32m media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:37:14 2005 >>>[1;32m media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.7

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:38:22 2005 <<<[1;31m media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.5

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:38:22 2005 >>>[1;32m media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.7

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:41:55 2005 <<<[1;31m x11-wm/metacity-2.8.6-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 18:41:55 2005 >>>[1;32m x11-wm/metacity-2.8.8

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:16:19 2005 <<<[1;31m mail-client/evolution-2.0.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:16:19 2005 >>>[1;32m mail-client/evolution-2.0.3-r2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:25:01 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.8.1-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:25:01 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.8.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:27:46 2005 <<<[1;31m x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.8.0

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:27:46 2005 >>>[1;32m x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.8.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:31:59 2005 <<<[1;31m app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.0.0

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:32:00 2005 >>>[1;32m app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.0.2-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:32:23 2005 <<<[1;31m gnome-base/gnome-2.8.1-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 19:32:23 2005 >>>[1;32m gnome-base/gnome-2.8.2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:01:48 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:01:49 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:04:54 2005 <<<[1;31m app-editors/vim-6.3-r2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:04:54 2005 >>>[1;32m app-editors/vim-6.3-r4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:05:36 2005 <<<[1;31m app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:05:36 2005 >>>[1;32m app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r5

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:06:31 2005 <<<[1;31m net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:06:32 2005 >>>[1;32m net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r7

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:08:51 2005 <<<[1;31m media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:08:52 2005 >>>[1;32m media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:09:19 2005 <<<[1;31m x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre4-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 21:09:20 2005 >>>[1;32m x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:35:09 2005 <<<[1;31m x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:35:09 2005 >>>[1;32m x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:38:58 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-kernel/genkernel-3.1.0h

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:38:58 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/genkernel-3.1.1b

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:41:26 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:41:26 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r3

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:48:24 2005 <<<[1;31m dev-lang/python-2.3.4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:48:24 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:48:50 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:48:50 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-devel/gnuconfig-20050223

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:50:01 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r9

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:50:01 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:51:27 2005 <<<[1;31m net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:51:28 2005 >>>[1;32m net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:52:07 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:52:08 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r7

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:57:40 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r2

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:57:40 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:58:03 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:58:04 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:59:18 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-process/psmisc-21.4

[0m     Wed Mar 23 22:59:18 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-process/psmisc-21.5

[0m     Wed Mar 23 23:00:06 2005 <<<[1;31m sys-devel/m4-1.4.1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 23:00:07 2005 >>>[1;32m sys-devel/m4-1.4.2-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 23 23:10:05 2005 <<<[1;31m dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r3

[0m     Wed Mar 23 23:10:06 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r5

[0m     Tue Mar 29 20:20:27 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r2

[0m     Tue Mar 29 21:34:48 2005 >>>[1;32m net-www/mozilla-1.7.5

[0m     Wed Mar 30 13:16:55 2005 >>>[1;32m net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r7

[0m     Wed Mar 30 13:58:57 2005 <<<[1;31m net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r9

[0m     Wed Mar 30 13:58:58 2005 >>>[1;32m net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r10

[0m     Wed Mar 30 14:00:27 2005 >>>[1;32m net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r7

[0m     Wed Mar 30 15:21:43 2005 >>>[1;32m net-misc/knemo-0.3.1

[0m     Wed Mar 30 19:32:57 2005 >>>[1;32m dev-perl/DateManip-5.42a-r1

[0m     Wed Mar 30 19:33:11 2005 >>>[1;32m app-portage/genlop-0.30.2

```

adsl-start stopped working on the 29th so when I reemerged eclipse and mozilla.

----------

## Cintra

I think it would be an idea to try the latest rp-pppoe-3.5-r9 now.

To emerge that you'll need (to create) the file /etc/portage/package.keywords,

then do

```
echo "net-dialup/rp-pppoe ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Then an  'emerge -vp rp-pppoe' should come up with the new version

btw I see you emerged gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8, I'm assuming you haven't re-compiled that yet?

mvh

edit another question  :Wink: 

can I also assume you used etc-update to check and change each of the files listed when you ran etc-update, and didn't just say go ahead and do the lot for me...?

edit: at long last I upgraded to the above rp-pppoe version and all is well with it here.

----------

## submarine

i think I have maybe the same problem. I use a ethernet-ADSL-modem communicating over pppoe. The setup with adsl-setup works fine and i can start my connection with  adsl-start, but after restarting the computer there is no way to bring the connection up. After reconfiguring the ADSL-PWD with adsl-setup the connection works fine...until i turn my computer off... then the configuration is damaged again... has anyone an idea what im doing wrong? 

Im using an Intel 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 05) ethernet controller connected directly to the ADSL-PPPOE-modem

thanx a lot for answers...  :Shocked: 

Submarine

----------

## Cintra

 *submarine wrote:*   

> i think I have maybe the same problem. I use a ethernet-ADSL-modem communicating over pppoe. The setup with adsl-setup works fine and i can start my connection with  adsl-start, but after restarting the computer there is no way to bring the connection up. After reconfiguring the ADSL-PWD with adsl-setup the connection works fine...until i turn my computer off... then the configuration is damaged again... has anyone an idea what im doing wrong? 
> 
> Im using an Intel 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 05) ethernet controller connected directly to the ADSL-PPPOE-modem
> 
> thanx a lot for answers... 
> ...

 

Do you have /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf, and does it contain the adsl-setup info you entered?

mvh

----------

